# FIRST COMPANY WHO ACTUALLY HELPS ME GET RID OF MY TIMESHARE



## ByrneM (Oct 28, 2019)

About 4 months ago I attended a presentation at Vidanta in Riviera Maya and I want to post my experience.



At first, It seemed like any other b.s. company that promised us to help us get rid of our timeshare. Honestly, after reading many posts here and on redweek I've been very hesitant about taking a deal in which I would have to pay a fee upfront in order to get a third party or any firm to get rid of the membership, for what they offered me a deal in which I could get their Vacation Limitless program and they would show me step by step how to deed back my program myself at zero cost. 



Now, I don't always use my Westgate  at painted mountain and they showed me their program in which I would be able to get in (and many other locations) for less than $299 and also get access to Vidanta itself at member rates so I agreed with low expectations about the TS-ridding thing, given that I was genuinely interested in their program. The agreement was pretty much black and white and all the benefits we're appealing



A couple of weeks later I did exactly as they said and Halleluia! I honestly didn't think It would work but it did. It's amazing how the right pieces of information can get you a long way! I would really like to know about any of your experiences with the company helping you with your TS and the Vacation limitless program itself! really looking forward to using the benefits.



Marty B.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 28, 2019)

Wow. You've been reading many posts here but you just joined today to tell us this, and never so much as asked a question before?

Looks like a shill to me.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 28, 2019)

ByrneM said:


> ... a presentation at Vidanta in Riviera Maya ........they offered me a deal in which I could get their Vacation Limitless program and they would show me step by step how to deed back my program myself at zero cost....Now, I don't always use my Westgate  at painted mountain and they showed me their program in which I would be able to get in (and many other locations) for less than $299 and also get access to Vidanta itself at member rates so I agreed with low expectations about the TS-ridding thing, .....
> A couple of weeks later I did exactly as they said and Halleluia! I honestly didn't think It would work but it did. It's amazing how the right pieces of information can get you a long way!....
> Marty B.



Hi Marty ,
I hope you can follow up in a year and let us know how things have worked out .

TUG =  Timeshare User Group . Most members are interested in using their timeshares and there is a lot of exchange of information on usage details .

There are regularly new posts from folks like yourself -who are interested in getting rid of timeshares  . There are threads specific to Westgate . Westgate has a program where they
accept deed backs and generally require a payment of next years MF to do so . If you were able to exit for no cost - that’s great. I hope it truly means that the deed has been signed over to Westgate and not some Viking Ship entity . Viking Ship "exits" can result in the developer coming after you for future years MF payment .

I am a Vidanta owner , and have to many  presentations. It sounds to me like you bought an “exit package” under the name Vacations Limitless . These do not include Vidanta registered weeks ; but will likely give you off season access to Vidanta . My ownership gets me February weeks ( Feb is key to me - living in Canada ) I would expect your membership with Vacations Limitless will primarily  get you access from May - mid December . If this is when you vacation - then it can work for you . The $ 299 deals at various resorts are likely similar to RCI last calls and II getaways - again useful if you can travel generally in off season . For example
Myrtle Beach  from November to April .

I am not specifically familiar with Vacaction Limitless .

However - your description of the benefits is similar to Destino’s Unlimited - a brand of ICE( International Cruise & Excursions j that is a Vidanta  “partner” that sells exit packages to people during the Vida Vacation Presentation (TS sales) process.
The "exit packages" generally function like a vacation club , and are sold after you say NO a few times to a full benefit Vidanta brand .Vacation Clubs do not guarantee access to a specific time or location but if you are flexible on your vacation schedule they may work well .

Welcome to TUG .


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 28, 2019)

Marty - Hope for the best and be prepared for the unexpected...

George


----------



## ByrneM (Oct 28, 2019)

bnoble said:


> Wow. You've been reading many posts here but you just joined today to tell us this, and never so much as asked a question before?
> 
> Looks like a shill to me.



??? Yeah i joined to share my experience, i found this and posted. So what?. Anyway good luck with yours.


----------



## ByrneM (Oct 28, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> Marty - Hope for the best and be prepared for the unexpected...
> 
> George


Well at least now i don´t have to worry about the fees, so hopefully the rest works the same way


----------



## ByrneM (Oct 28, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Marty ,
> I hope you can follow up in a year and let us know how things have worked out .
> 
> TUG =  Timeshare User Group . Most members are interested in using their timeshares and there is a lot of exchange of information on usage details .
> ...



Wow, thank you for your feedback, all I can say so far is, Westgate already send me the quit claim so im out of the timeshare, and for what i have on writing, it says no blackouts and i have additional weeks to use at Vidanta (for higher usage fee) and a free week. the $299 is on paper too so, i guess next couple months that i use it it´ll work. Hopefully i´ll be sharing a good experience and not a bad one


----------



## Aurelius (Oct 29, 2019)

I’m about 95% sure this is a company rep or officer promoting their business with a fake review. Treat it with skepticism.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 31, 2019)

Aurelius said:


> I’m about 95% sure this is a company rep or officer promoting their business with a fake review. Treat it with skepticism.


I agree, especially since the OP is posting from Cancun, Mexico.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 1, 2019)

ByrneM said:


> .... I want to post my experience......help us get rid of our timeshare. ....
> Now, I don't always use my Westgate  at painted mountain......
> A couple of weeks later I did exactly as they said and Halleluia! I honestly didn't think It would work but it did. ......
> Marty B.



Hi Marty ,
There have been NO PRIOR TUG reports or thread postings of Westgate taking back any timeshare ownerships without a payment . Typically the payment is next years MF or a dollar figure of about $1000 .

Could you post details of how you deeded back a Westgate Painted Mountain to the developer - without incurring any cost - so that future readers can learn how they can do this .


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 1, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Marty ,
> There have been NO PRIOR TUG reports or thread postings of Westgate taking back any timeshare ownerships without a payment . Typically the payment is next years MF or a dollar figure of about $1000 .
> 
> Could you post details of how you deeded back a Westgate Painted Mountain to the developer - without incurring any cost - so that future readers can learn how they can do this .





Don't hold your breath for Marty (ByrneM) as it doesn't appear that he or she has been on since October 28th.




.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2019)

I hope a moderator takes the name of that company out of the post.  I don't want someone thinking this is a valid comment.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 1, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I hope a moderator takes the name of that company out of the post.  I don't want someone thinking this is a valid comment.


Good idea!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 1, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Don't hold your breath for Marty (ByrneM) as it doesn't appear that he or she has been on since October 28th.
> .



I am certainly not holding my breath - based on Karen G info on the location- origin of the post.
I was primarily responding in order to :

1) help any future person who initially finds  TUG by googling information about an "exit package" they have just bought
(while on vacation in Mexico or elsewhere ) to better understand what they were actually sold .

2)  give a warning - on the off assumption that "Marty B " was a greenhorn newbie - who believed the "kool aid " and had actually been sent to a Viking Ship entity .


----------



## pianoetudes (Nov 14, 2019)

The way the OP started the posting with ALL CAPITALS makes me think of some kind of advertisement.


----------



## IndianaTraveler (Nov 23, 2019)

We are long time owners of a vacation club and have used it every year however we got our contract extended (not knowingly) for 30 more years...and that was 17 years ago. They say if we drop out they will go after our children.
. my husband is in his late 70’s. Anyway, we went to a Vidanta meeting this week as we are spending some time in Mexico. They offered to get us out of our current contract which we know we won’t use much longer...and sold us their membership for about half of what we would have paid with our current dues...and the new contract is pay as you go, nothing if you don’t use. It is a beautiful facility and 40 years newer than the places we go now. Has anyone had this experience? We still have the Mexican mandatory four days left to quit this and get our money back. I would like to hear any honest review...someone with actual experience with Vidanta. Helpful comments only and yes I am a newbie here...I just found this site yesterday. 
Thank you.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 23, 2019)

IndianaTraveler said:


> We are ....have used it every year ... extended (not knowingly) for 30 more years...and that was 17 years ago. They say if we drop out they will go after our children.. my husband is in his late 70’s. Anyway, we went to a Vidanta meeting this week ...They offered to get us out of our current contract.....and sold us their membership for about half ......We still have the Mexican mandatory four days left to quit this and get our money back. I would like to hear any honest reviews .....
> Thank you.



1) I do not think Royal Holiday VC can go after your children / if you stop paying RH it possibly could effect your credit rating etc . <AFTER you have sorted out Vidanta - there are TUG threads that might be worth reading re those issues >

2) Vidanta has top quality resorts . They can be exchanged into via RCI , II , SFX etc / there is definitely  good exchange access from May - mid Dec since they have built for peak season & use by owners in peak season .They are a growing company and take excellent care of all their properties .

3) Vidanta can’t really “ get you out of the contract “ . What they are doing is having you sign paperwork with a transfer company that will likely try to sell  your Royal Holiday on ebay for $1 .
There is likely a cost to you (listed somewhere in the paperwork). If it does not sell - it could remain in your name as far as Royal Holiday is concerned .

4) The pay only if you use your Vidanta is legit .
Many / most of their contracts have worked this way since 2006.

5) The price your paying is the developer price . Any “trade in “ special price
is mostly smoke & mirrors .

6) READ what you signed very carefully and review . You have 4 days .


----------



## RX8 (Nov 23, 2019)

Rescind ASAP

I will start with an apology because, I admit, I am jaded by all of the shills that come on TUG.  Typically, people with serious questions about a timeshare purchase seeking honest feedback do not post questions and then add restrictions such as "helpful comments only".  That is something shills do.  If you are truly sincere, and not a shill like OP ByrneM, then rescind.  Timeshare salespeople lie.  Mexican timeshare salespeople would lie to their grandmother to make a sale.  Probably 80% of what they told you was a lie.  There are many stories about people trading in their timeshare only to find out later that their timeshare is in fact not traded in but rather is simply listed for sale with no buyers in sight. In essence, you still own it.

BTW, shill ByrneM, AKA Marty B, copy/pasted their exact same post on Redweek two days after the original TUG post.

Here is a good thread
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...rategy-from-timeshare-treadmill.261064/page-2


----------



## IndianaTraveler (Nov 23, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Rescind ASAP
> 
> I will start with an apology because, I admit, I am jaded by all of the shills that come on TUG.  Typically, people with serious questions about a timeshare purchase seeking honest feedback do not post questions and then add restrictions such as "helpful comments only".  That is something shills do.  If you are truly sincere, and not a shill like OP ByrneM, then rescind.  Timeshare salespeople lie.  Mexican timeshare salespeople would lie to their grandmother to make a sale.  Probably 80% of what they told you was a lie.  There are many stories about people trading in their timeshare only to find out later that their timeshare is in fact not traded in but rather is simply listed for sale with no buyers in sight. In essence, you still own it.
> 
> ...


I don’t even know what a shill is. I said helpful comments only because I didn’t want to be berated for asking for sincere advice. The first person who responded gave me helpful advice. If we rescind I am not sure how to ho about it.


----------



## IndianaTraveler (Nov 23, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 1) I do not think Royal Holiday VC can go after your children / if you stop paying RH it possibly could effect your credit rating etc . <AFTER you have sorted out Vidanta - there are TUG threads that might be worth reading re those issues >
> 
> 2) Vidanta has top quality resorts . They can be exchanged into via RCI , II , SFX etc / there is definitely  good exchange access from May - mid Dec since they have built for peak season & use by owners in peak season .They are a growing company and take excellent care of all their properties .
> 
> ...


----------



## IndianaTraveler (Nov 23, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 1) I do not think Royal Holiday VC can go after your children / if you stop paying RH it possibly could effect your credit rating etc . <AFTER you have sorted out Vidanta - there are TUG threads that might be worth reading re those issues >
> 
> 2) Vidanta has top quality resorts . They can be exchanged into via RCI , II , SFX etc / there is definitely  good exchange access from May - mid Dec since they have built for peak season & use by owners in peak season .They are a growing company and take excellent care of all their properties .
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. We think we would like Vidanta but I am very nervous about the RH part. They said we would only pay for the deed transfer. If we rescind, do we cancel our credit card down payment first or do we call Vidanta ? Thank you.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 23, 2019)

IndianaTraveler said:


> . If we rescind, do we cancel our credit card down payment first or do we call Vidanta ? Thank you.


Don’t call Vidanta or talk to any of the sales people. If you’re still in Mexico you need to deal only with the Member Services Dept. Your rescission must be in writing—just a simple written statement saying you wish to rescind your purchase & have everyone who signed the contract sign the letter.  keep a copy for yourself and get the Member Services people to sign and date the copy indicating it was sent within the five business days. Don’t deal with the sales people any more.


----------



## RX8 (Nov 23, 2019)

IndianaTraveler said:


> I don’t even know what a shill is. I said helpful comments only because I didn’t want to be berated for asking for sincere advice. The first person who responded gave me helpful advice. If we rescind I am not sure how to ho about it.



Check the contract for the instructions.  Just know that if you call Vidanta there would be more lies as they try to save the sale/ commissions.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 23, 2019)

IndianaTraveler said:


> Thank you for your reply. We think we would like Vidanta but I am very nervous about the RH part. They said we would only pay for the deed transfer. If we rescind, do we cancel our credit card down payment first or do we call Vidanta ? Thank you.



Royal Holiday isn’t the easiest sale , even for $ 1 on ebay / if it was a  low season Marriott or similar there would be less to worry about .



Your choices to rescind / 2 options
1) Vidanta  Member Services / on resort - requires an appt - they are not sales .
VMS will try to get you to keep the contract by counter offering . They will also let you keep the contract at the same price ( or likely a better price ) without the “trade in “ < there are TUG Mexican Forum threads that confirm this > They will give you signed paperwork that confirms rescission if you tell them you are not keeping the contract .

2 ) Send by letter following the required time line - keep copies ( and also take a cell phone picture to date stamp)  . You need a dated receipt and if in Mexico I would use a courier not Mexican post office . Some suggest sending a copy to Profeco .

Vidanta cannot issue a refund  to the credit  card if you cancel it . If you choose to rescind I would advise the credit card company that you rescinded and are awaiting a refund .

Vidanta is professionally run Mexican company with close to 20,000 employees.
Their Member Services process recessions with no issues as long as you do it within the required timeframe . Rescinding is a legal right - you do not need to give an explanation . It is like returning apparel to a store - no reason needed .

( some prefer the peace of mind of in person signed paperwork / some prefer sending - either works . )

In Nuevo Vallarta - the Member Services office is in the Grand Bliss building / 2nd floor - near the elevator .(same floor as the sales closing room)  hours are 9-5 Mon - Friday .

DO NOT GO BACK TO SALES - you are an owner - with 4 days of option time .


----------



## RX8 (Nov 23, 2019)

Here is a sticky thread on rescinding Mexican timeshares. Lots of good info but many pages too.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...nding-a-mexican-timeshare-presentation.61829/


----------



## zendog500 (Nov 24, 2019)

[/QUOTE] _".... They say if we drop out they will go after our children.  ....  Vid an ta meeting this week as we are spending some time in Mexico. They offered to get us out of our current contract ." _[/QUOTE]
--- I was at Vidanta sales meeting, they were telling us that there is a new law in Florida that allows these companies to pursue your heirs EVEN IF THE KIDS DO NOT WANT THE TIMESHARE! Most of these TS companies are inc in FL.  Also told us they would terminate our TS and give us a huge credit for our timeshare.  I asked why when it can be purchased for nothing on eBay. They said my TS company would re-sell it for a lot more money.  I said why dont they buy it on eBay and the answer was, "They do not buy from 3rd parties."  In actuality, they turned us over to a re-saler (TRM) that required a $1000 fee and just posted my TS for sale at the mortgage balance we owed .  My TS company has no interest in buying it back, they never even contacted them.  After a year of the TS being on the market I am promised my $1000 fee back if it does not sell, and it won't sell due to high price.  I mean what idiot would pay that much when you can buy it on ebay for nothing.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 24, 2019)

zendog500 said:


> I said why don't they buy it on eBay and the answer was, "They do not buy from 3rd parties."



Some 7 or 8 years ago I had a deal with a Branson TS which would pay me $200 over my cost for their Weeks that I would buy on Ebay and Deed back to them.  My recollection is I made between $2 and $3 thousand in less than 2 years doing this...

George


----------



## pittle (Nov 24, 2019)

Indiana Traveler - We have been Vidanta owners for 20 years. We did not trade anything in when we bought in. We have owned at the Sea Garden, Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan and Grand Luxxe levels. They keep the properties up and are always adding to them. We have had the no MF unless you go since 2007 and that works great in the times you do not need the weeks. When the 10 year Renewal time comes, if you do not renew, you no longer own.  If you pass away, you kids can inherit if and use it under your contract terms.  If they do not want it, they do not have to pay anything and then the contract expires at the next renewal date. 

If you choose to rescind, go to Member Services to do so.  As someone said, READ that packet and follow the instructions.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 24, 2019)

Also, if you do decide to rescind, use the United States Postal Service (USPS) and be sure to send it via REGISTERED MAIL.... 

Act fast and rescind within the legally allowed time frame.



.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 24, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Also, if you do decide to rescind, use the United States Postal Service (USPS) and be sure to send it via REGISTERED MAIL....
> 
> Act fast and rescind within the legally allowed time frame.
> 
> ...



I believe Indiana Traveler is still in Mexico and if so USPS is not an option.

rescinding on resort using Vidanta Member Services is an option -
or writing and sending with a dated receipt . Using a courier within Mexico  that will give a receipt is likely a better choice for sending than the Mexican postal system .


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 24, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I believe Indiana Traveler is still in Mexico and if so USPS is not an option.
> 
> rescinding on resort using Vidanta Member Services is an option -
> or writing and sending with a dated receipt . Using a courier within Mexico  that will give a receipt is likely a better choice for sending than the Mexican postal system .





Of course you are correct!  However, "if" it is mailed in Mexico via the Mexican Postal System then the only way it should be mailed is via REGISTERED MAIL which documents acceptance (and eventually delivery).

Using a courier within Mexico "may be" a very good alternative to look at.



.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 24, 2019)

IndianaTraveler said:


> Thank you for your reply. We think we would like Vidanta but I am very nervous about the RH part. They said we would only pay for the deed transfer. If we rescind, do we cancel our credit card down payment first or do we call Vidanta ? Thank you.



@IndianaTraveler, even if you want to keep the Vidanta membership, your best bet financially is to go to Member Services and tel them you are rescinding because the price is too high.  Member Services always tries to renegotiate with you and can offer you a better price and additional amenities that sales can't or won't offer you.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 24, 2019)

Eric B said:


> @IndianaTraveler, even if you want to keep the Vidanta membership, your best bet financially is to go to Member Services and tel them you are rescinding because the price is too high.  Member Services always tried to renegotiate with you and can offer you a better price and additional amenities that sales can't or won't offer you.




EXCELLENT suggestion!



.


----------



## IndianaTraveler (Nov 24, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Don’t call Vidanta or talk to any of the sales people. If you’re still in Mexico you need to deal only with the Member Services Dept. Your rescission must be in writing—just a simple written statement saying you wish to rescind your purchase & have everyone who signed the contract sign the letter.  keep a copy for yourself and get the Member Services people to sign and date the copy indicating it was sent within the five business days. Don’t deal with the sales people any more.



Thank you so much for this advice. Because Vidanta said they were buying our RH contract but then gave us paper work for TRM which after all the hours we didn’t check, we want to rescind. Is there anyone in Puerto Vallarta who could type out a letter for us? Could it be hand written? Is there a notary system?  How do we find Member Services? Should I go back to Nuevo Vallarta in person? My husband is so upset he can’t deal with it. If I have our signed by both of us , rescind letter he shouldn’t have to go. Right? We feel silly getting sucked into this at our age and after already owning for decades!! Vidanta is a lovely place but I feel we could give them the $38,000 and still own our Royal Holiday. It has sadly sort of ruined our vacation. We are here for another week though. I am grateful for the help of this group. IndianaTraveler


T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Royal Holiday isn’t the easiest sale , even for $ 1 on ebay / if it was a  low season Marriott or similar there would be less to worry about .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so helpful!! If I try for an appointment, how likely am i to get an appointment at the Member Services tomorrow? If they won’t see me, how to ai find a courier? 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## pittle (Nov 24, 2019)

Check that contract - you may be able to rescind via email.  It would be time stamped.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 24, 2019)

IndianaTraveler said:


> Thank you so much for this advice. Because Vidanta said they were buying our RH contract but then gave us paper work for TRM which after all the hours we didn’t check, we want to rescind. Is there anyone in Puerto Vallarta who could type out a letter for us? Could it be hand written? Is there a notary system?  How do we find Member Services? Should I go back to Nuevo Vallarta in person? My husband is so upset he can’t deal with it. If I have our signed by both of us , rescind letter he shouldn’t have to go. Right?
> 
> You are so helpful!! If I try for an appointment, how likely am i to get an appointment at the Member Services tomorrow? If they won’t see me, how to ai find a courier?!!



1) rescission letter  can be handwritten
2) no need for notary / no need to give a reason
3) both of you need to sign.
4) MUST MEET 5 DAY TIMELINE - with dated receipt for your records .
( their reception date is not critical - just the date sent - with proof via a receipt )

Make copies for your records .
I would attach a copy of the contract you both signed .

It sounds like you are in Puerto Vallarta & staying at the Royal Holiday property .
If this is the case - I would send it / not return to Nuevo .

I will find the address / look for a courier service and the address for Profeco in PV

also check your TUG conversation / in box


----------



## IndianaTraveler (Nov 24, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 1) rescission letter  can be handwritten
> 2) no need for notary / no need to give a reason
> 3) both of you need to sign.
> 4) MUST MEET 5 DAY TIMELINE - with dated receipt for your records .
> ...


Thank you. Should I still go to Profeco or just send or take them s copy?


----------



## IndianaTraveler (Nov 24, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 1) rescission letter  can be handwritten
> 2) no need for notary / no need to give a reason
> 3) both of you need to sign.
> 4) MUST MEET 5 DAY TIMELINE - with dated receipt for your records .
> ...


----------



## IndianaTraveler (Nov 24, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 1) rescission letter  can be handwritten
> 2) no need for notary / no need to give a reason
> 3) both of you need to sign.
> 4) MUST MEET 5 DAY TIMELINE - with dated receipt for your records .
> ...


Yes we are at Los Tules.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 24, 2019)

For those wondering, a *shill* is someone who works for a company, but comes in acting like a customer praising the company. For example, let's say you see a post from someone praising Microsoft Windows 11 (I know it's not out yet but using it as an example). Come to find out, the person praising MS is actually Bill Gates. In that case, Gates is a *shill*.

TS


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 24, 2019)

IndianaTraveler said:


> Thank you. Should I still go to Profeco or just send or take them s copy?



It is not necessary to do so /but you may wish to at least send them a copy and
note this on the recession . It never hurts .

Vida Sales ( Vidanta’s Sales team ) are good at what they do and fast talking .
I am sure they skimmed over the details -so that your interpretation was that : THEY
were taking RH off your hands - while the actual details are more nuanced .
This convinced you to sign -which was the goal .

Your recession will be processed by Member Services and a refund of the deposit
returned to the credit card used . This may take more than 30 days so I would call
the credit card company - so that they are in the loop .

Member Services will likely call you and ask if you would wish  to keep the contract .


----------

